# Customer mad because the bags are almost empty



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

Got to the address, clicked 'I've arrived'. The screen asked to check customer's ID. No problem. Found the 2 bags. Wait a second, how came the bags felt almost empty? Where are the bottles? This couldn't be right. 

The customer was very very upset and kept asking me where were her items. I offered to call support for her if she preferred. Eventually she decided she would call support herself and let me leave. Someone in the warehouse should be fired. Missing 1, 2 items, that's probably fine. Sending out almost empty bags when the customer obviously ordered a bunch. That is totally bullshit.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

was this fresh


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I haven't done Flex before, but aren't you a delivery driver not a customer service representative? Let them handle it; you're just the delivery guy.


----------



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> was this fresh


Fresh and PrimeNow. It's a merged station now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe I’m not understanding but didn’t you notice the bags wee extra light when you picked them up, before you even drove to the customer?


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There's a weight on the label for the bags. If it's really low and feels like an empty bag, that's the way it supposed to be. If the weight is high and bag is almost empty, then there's a problem.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It shouldn't be delivered. You should have asked customer to cancel her order that way item will be rerouted to shippers. That will save customer's time.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tofu97 said:


> Someone in the warehouse should be fired.


When u Are in error, 
Should you be Fired?


----------

